# best way to clean bindings?



## mdmike (Sep 18, 2010)

how are you guys doing. im getting ready to sell some of my old gear and i was wondering what the best type of cleaner would be to clean my bindings? thanks for any suggestions


----------



## mdmike (Sep 18, 2010)

thanks for moving this guys new to the forum and wasnt sure where to put it.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

What's so dirty that you have to ask us how to clean it? Pretty much any general cleaner or orange wipes will work.... Windex even


----------



## mdmike (Sep 18, 2010)

just some dirt stains im from the mid atlantic and the parking lots get alittle mudding in the springtime and from getting in and out of the bindings they have some stains on them and id rather not sell them with stains. i just didnt know if there was anything stronger that would be safe to use on them mainly the material on the straps


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Well, bindings are typically made out of molded plastic and synthetic leathers, so I don't think to many things are going to eat through that. Just grab a rag or some paper towels and spray it down with some windex, wipe it, then dip it in some water and let dry.


----------



## mdmike (Sep 18, 2010)

alright thanks for the advice.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Toss them shits in the dishwasher. They are made to endure most conditions and are made out of metal and plastic.

Air dry.


----------



## jim0ne (Sep 10, 2009)

I just hang them by the straps and hose them down in the backyard.


----------

